# Hunting > Hunting >  Is a 6.5x55 enough gun for Thar

## imaca

Have just raised the idea of a Thar / Chamois trip with Mrs Mac and she didn't hit the roof so as far as I'm concerned it's all on but is 6.5x55 enough gun do you think?
I've seen those Duley jokers shooting 700m + which might strain my barrel.
I was contemplating a 300 win mag or similar but maybe shooting what I am most familiar with might be better?
I'm not recoil sensitive but I am 70kgs soaking wet with my boots on so its a consideration.
I'm thinking November or February at this stage
Thoughts? 

Mac

----------


## K95

It'll be fine. Keep it under 300m. Break the shoulder bones. 

I'll add : 130gr Swift Scirocco's are the bees knees in the 6.5x55. I've killed some bulls with them at 2600fps from the muzzle.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Imaca,
Short answer yes. Long answer yes of course it is. You will need hand loads or Norma factory loads (not the wimpy US stuff) but there is no need to smack yourself about with a .300 mince o magnum.
Grandpamac.

----------


## Micky Duck

hell yes......you shoot deer with it dont you????
same deal...a bloody big hua ,you just get a bit closer and if you hit a big hua,hit the friggin thing again...if its still twitching hit it again.... for nannies and younger bulls its plenty enough gun...if you take wind out of equasion so is the .223.

----------


## joelhenton

It's plenty, I've shot Tahr with the 223 and 30-30.

----------


## norsk

I'm not sure

I don't think there are any Thar in Sweden so the Bullet might not know what to do.
Try shooting at some Thar pictures first,see what happens.



6.5x55 is heaps,thousands of Moose are felled with them every year and it's probably one of the best all round caliber in existence.

----------


## Tribrit

Yes.

----------


## imaca

> I'm not sure
> 
> I don't think there are any Thar in Sweden so the Bullet might not know what to do.
> Try shooting at some Thar pictures first,see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5x55 is heaps,thousands of Moose are felled with them every year and it's probably one of the best all round caliber in existence.


In the back of my mind was that plenty of moose are shot with the 6.5 
  @grandpamac (no relation) I am shooting hand loads, 140 gr accubonds doing about 2800fps

Thanks for the the replies so far

----------


## Mathias

Plenty of gun for tahr.

----------


## stagstalker

Most certainly.

----------


## Tahr

Ive shot dozens of them with my 6.5x55 using 140 grn Amax and Sierra. Out to 500 yards. They can sometimes be slow killers past 300-350 yds (with lung shots especially). But certainly all you need.

----------


## Stocky

More importantly learn where in the puffball is the shoulder. They are tough in the shoulders and are often shot quite far forward in the mane.

----------


## Mooseman

Sure is good enough

----------


## Kelton

Plenty im debating flicking both my magnums and using only 260 i shot a few with my old swede all died well

----------


## imaca

> More importantly learn where in the puffball is the shoulder. They are tough in the shoulders and are often shot quite far forward in the mane.


 @Stocky do you mean they SHOULD be shot quite far forward because the shoulder is tough, or people incorrectly shoot them quite far forward because they don't know the anatomy?

----------


## R93

> More importantly learn where in the puffball is the shoulder. They are tough in the shoulders and are often shot quite far forward in the mane.


Very good point. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

> @Stocky do you mean they SHOULD be shot quite far forward because the shoulder is tough, or people incorrectly shoot them quite far forward because they don't know the anatomy?


I remember Derek Johnson wrote an article about tahr hunting for NZHunter. He reckoned verticle crosshair on the front leg and 1/3 of the way up the body if I remember correct. Should break the shoulder join.

----------


## Tahr

> I remember Derek Johnson wrote an article about tahr hunting for NZHunter. He reckoned verticle crosshair on the front leg and 1/3 of the way up the body if I remember correct. Should break the shoulder join.


Good advice. Ive been a bit inclined to shoot them where I estimated the crease was to avoid shooting too far forward, and consequently have had quite a few of those slow killing lung shots. They die, but can gallop a long way with all legs working and it usually ends badly over a bluff.

----------


## Bagheera

Unlike a deer, the front legs on a tahr are similar size and muscle mass to the back legs.  This sets a minimum cartridge size (about 308 in my opinion).
Also a bull tahr is quite a large animal, perhaps not quite as big as a cattle beast bull but getting in that way.
I'l go with the advice from forum member @Tahr (and other experienced hunters on here).  Try and break bone.  Avoid angling from behind crease lung only shots.

----------


## K95

> Good advice. Ive been a bit inclined to shoot them where I estimated the crease was to avoid shooting too far forward, and consequently have had quite a few of those slow killing lung shots. They die, but can gallop a long way with all legs working and it usually ends badly over a bluff.


Done the same thing on this bull. 150m shot front on hit him good. He ran and I shot him again broadside, missed the shoulder joint and hit through the lungs. He fell a long way down the face and broke one horn clean off which I miraculously recovered enroute to where he lay. 130gr swifts from the 6.5 single shot. Would have been better to get a broadside shot at the original location and drop him there. I was lucky it ended the way it did, it was a dodgy recovery involving hanging onto a tussock on the edge of a bluff and using the other hand to do the cutting work.

----------


## Pongo12

Easy as, they're just another animal that you need to get shot placement right.
Alot of guys use big bangers as to try sack them on the spot as they can bolt into dirty bluffs gorges etc.
Can be pretty windy down there too so having a bit of horsepower is quite handy to buck the wind.
Ya gotta walk and retrieve the animal so you might as well stalk closer to start with if possible to do so

----------


## EFriz

Definitely more than enough gun for tahr. As with anything shot placement is key and knowing your rifle. Low recoil and knowing your rifle is much more important than a larger caliber.

----------


## R93

What accubond are you using  @imaca? I hate the old white tip ones on thar. 
Seriously, while I know they're accurate and all that jazz I have had more issues with them in faster cartridges than a non mag 6.5 and 7mm on thar than anything else. I hear they improved them but never run across the new ones. SST is another I hate.




Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Husky1600

I've been fortunate enough to be in on a few hundred tahr kills and can assure you that a 6.5 is ample. As has been said above, shot placement is the most important, regardless of calibre. And dont think you have to emulate the Duley's - there forte is long range, your average tahr hunter is less than 300. No need for the long shots, you've still gotta go and recover them so may as well close the distance before you pull the trigger. Take the 6.5 and hunt with confidence, you will not be disappointed.

----------


## imaca

> What accubond are you using  @imaca? I hate the old white tip ones on thar. 
> Seriously, while I know they're accurate and all that jazz I have had more issues with them in faster cartridges than a non mag 6.5 and 7mm on thar than anything else. I hear they improved them but never run across the new ones. SST is another I hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


 @R93 they are the white tipped ones. I bought them in the US about 4 years ago, I also have some Nosler 140 gr partitions that I haven't worked up a load for yet. 
What are you using?

----------


## imaca

> I've been fortunate enough to be in on a few hundred tahr kills and can assure you that a 6.5 is ample. As has been said above, shot placement is the most important, regardless of calibre. And dont think you have to emulate the Duley's - there forte is long range, your average tahr hunter is less than 300. No need for the long shots, you've still gotta go and recover them so may as well close the distance before you pull the trigger. Take the 6.5 and hunt with confidence, you will not be disappointed.


Thanks mate, that's good advice, also mentioned by Pongo

----------


## Russian 22.

I was going to use my 6.5 Swedish on everything.

Are you reloading? Factory ammo unless using premium European ammo is really crap. Slow speeds.

You're much better off with a low recoil chambering, accurate and fast enough to drive an appropriate bullet than a magnum if you've not shot them much

----------


## imaca

> I was going to use my 6.5 Swedish on everything.
> 
> Are you reloading? Factory ammo unless using premium European ammo is really crap. Slow speeds.
> 
> You're much better off with a low recoil chambering, accurate and fast enough to drive an appropriate bullet than a magnum if you've not shot them much


Yeah I'm reloading 140gr Nosler Accubonds. Getting about 2800fps and cold bore shots exactly where I expect them to be

----------


## R93

I use the berger VLD hunting. It works so far for what we do with it. But that's not to say it would work for you. I have only used them in a 6.5 at 2950-3100ish MV. 

The only other projectile I have plenty of time with and especially If I was not getting the above velocities I reckon would maybe be the Hornady interlock if you get it to shoot well in your rifle.
Has shot well in several 6.5s I have owned and know of. Doesn't have a flash BC but that isint an issue at sensible ranges. 
No doubt there are plenty of other suitable projectiles and no doubt heaps of people with defend the accubond from their personal experience. 
 Mine is the Accubond always kills if placed right but 9 out of 10 times Thar can act like you have clean missed and wander to die or fall where you don't want them to. Very little damage compared to other projectiles. 
Had it happen more than I would like and as recently as last year with a big magnum. I didn't see the swirl or impact and extra shots were fired. 2 shots were kill shots but the bull moved into the scrub and looked no worse for wear. It wasn't till we reviewed video we knew it was hit well. 
I am only talking about Thar. I don't really have any experience with how they perform on other animals apart from chamois. But you can' fart near some chams and they will tip over dead 




Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

> Have just raised the idea of a Thar / Chamois trip with Mrs Mac and she didn't hit the roof so as far as I'm concerned it's all on but is 6.5x55 enough gun do you think?
> I've seen those Duley jokers shooting 700m + which might strain my barrel.
> I was contemplating a 300 win mag or similar but maybe shooting what I am most familiar with might be better?
> I'm not recoil sensitive but I am 70kgs soaking wet with my boots on so its a consideration.
> I'm thinking November or February at this stage
> Thoughts? 
> 
> Mac


Look at it this way, if your current cartridge kills deer ok, then you are good to go. I'm killing big bodied Tahr with a .243 (95 VLD) and do not feel "undergunned" DO NOT USE THE DULEY MOB AS ANY KIND OF EXAMPLE. Shoot the rifle you are comfortable with, don't rush and it will be all good.

----------


## R93

I need to learn to read. 
The partitions you mentioned should work as good as anything else. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

> Look at it this way, if your current cartridge kills deer ok, then you are good to go. I'm killing big bodied Tahr with a .243 (95 VLD) and do not feel "undergunned" DO NOT USE THE DULEY MOB AS ANY KIND OF EXAMPLE. Shoot the rifle you are comfortable with, don't rush and it will be all good.


I think the Duleys set good examples with not peeling every bull under the sun just mature bulls and nanny's. Obviously they have rubbed you up the wrong way somehow as all my experiences with them have been pleasant.
Re the 6.5 being enough on tahr they definitely are, mate was shooting stonkers on the west coast with a 15.5" 6.5x55 bushpig. Your 243 sounds lethal 257!

----------


## superdiver

Oh I see you have partitions, of you can get them shooting they will be epic on tahr!

----------


## Beaker

> I need to learn to read. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


So true... And dont eat the crayons....

----------


## R93

> So true... And dont eat the crayons....


Why? Glue is yummy too... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

6.5x55t swede, 120 to 140 (140AMAXs.!!) great shot placement, up to 4-500m, - nothing is living. 
Its a great round.

----------


## imaca

> So true... And dont eat the crayons....


Or eat the yellow snow

----------


## Russian 22.

> Yeah I'm reloading 140gr Nosler Accubonds. Getting about 2800fps and cold bore shots exactly where I expect them to be


Then there's nothing to worry about. Past 500 M then I'd want more HP.

----------


## Husky1600

> I think the Duleys set good examples with not peeling every bull under the sun just mature bulls and nanny's. Obviously they have rubbed you up the wrong way somehow as all my experiences with them have been pleasant.
> Re the 6.5 being enough on tahr they definitely are, mate was shooting stonkers on the west coast with a 15.5" 6.5x55 bushpig. Your 243 sounds lethal 257!


The Duley's have an excellent hunting ethic, they go out of their way to make a top TV show from their adventures. And they are pretty switched on regarding game management, the whole hunting scene, the resource etc, and convey that well to both hunters and non hunters alike. But there are many of us out here that are not keen on continually portraying long range hunting as the b all and end all. The reality is that only a very small number of us are able to utilise a long range rig ethically, the majority of hunters still keep our shots within a realistic 300-350. And I think its the constant taking of long range shots, hence the encouragement of it, that rubs people up the wrong way.

----------


## DLW

> Have just raised the idea of a Thar / Chamois trip with Mrs Mac and she didn't hit the roof so as far as I'm concerned it's all on but is 6.5x55 enough gun do you think?
> I've seen those Duley jokers shooting 700m + which might strain my barrel.
> I was contemplating a 300 win mag or similar but maybe shooting what I am most familiar with might be better?
> I'm not recoil sensitive but I am 70kgs soaking wet with my boots on so its a consideration.
> I'm thinking November or February at this stage
> Thoughts? 
> 
> Mac


Im pretty sure you definitely need at least a 338 edge, you might get away with a 300 win mag tho

----------


## Stocky

> @Stocky do you mean they SHOULD be shot quite far forward because the shoulder is tough, or people incorrectly shoot them quite far forward because they don't know the anatomy?


No I don't kind of two separate points I failed to separate. The further forward(past the shoulder blades) the tougher and the less important stuff until your just skimming the sternum. I've seen a few shots go through just the mane no meat. Same as most animals though the actual shoulder and shoulder blade is good if your projectile is tough enough and you have enough energy to anchor it. Just be careful as some of the lighter constructed bullets don't like dense muscle and bone much. Otherwise behind the shoulder means less resistance for the bullet on lighter calibres.

----------


## Stocky

> I remember Derek Johnson wrote an article about tahr hunting for NZHunter. He reckoned verticle crosshair on the front leg and 1/3 of the way up the body if I remember correct. Should break the shoulder join.


This is 10x clearer advice than mine as to actual placement. Just remember the shoulders are like a overly top heavy body builder so projectile choice matters. I've broken shoulders of reds with the 162 amax but I'm not pushing high speeds and I'd be skeptical if the penetration is there. Anecdotally iv seen a 139 sst out of a rem mag mangle the muscle on the front shoulder and it didn't do much to the bone with a few bits of projectile tearing up the internals. The Tahr ran a long way and took about 6 hours to find.

----------


## Tahr

> The Duley's have an excellent hunting ethic, they go out of their way to make a top TV show from their adventures. And they are pretty switched on regarding game management, the whole hunting scene, the resource etc, and convey that well to both hunters and non hunters alike. But there are many of us out here that are not keen on continually portraying long range hunting as the b all and end all. The reality is that only a very small number of us are able to utilise a long range rig ethically, the majority of hunters still keep our shots within a realistic 300-350. And I think its the constant taking of long range shots, hence the encouragement of it, that rubs people up the wrong way.


They do pretty well in the trees too. And invented "bush-pig-itis". So they are not one dimensional. They are a wonderful role model, but still human.

----------


## erniec

Its the environment for filming.
Most bush hunting is seeing antlers,part of a deer identify it and boom.
The filming is the same not as spectacular as the open country.

----------


## Flyblown

There is a good shot placement resource here: https://www.africahunting.com/community/shot-placement/

The entry for Tahr isnt as comprehensive as some of the others but it is well worth looking at nonetheless. https://www.africahunting.com/thread...ng-tahr.49741/_.

_I am not a Tahr Hunter (yet) and cannot comment on the OPs question about the 6.5x55 being suitable or not. Obviously the bloke that wrote this entry in the shot placement thread would probably say no its not, but I would bet a dollar or two on him being a Magnum shooter and that tends to skew their perspective, thats been my experience. 

My view as a regular 300-600m 6.5mm deer shooter is that the bullet choice is the key, with the heavier 6.5 bullets having an undeniable benefit of a very high sectional density. So a good premium quality bullet in the 130-150gr range pushed hard at 2750-2900 ft/sec is unlikely to struggle with penetration. I guess Im just reflecting on how I would prepare for my first Tahr hunt if I was determined to use my proven rifle - if it can knock over big heavy reds and 150lb++ pigs at those ranges Id be pretty confident I could knock over a Tahr - as long as I selected a bullet tough enough for the job.

Several good quality bullet options stand out for me, the main bullet type that I would avoid full stop would be the A-Max / ELD-M, Tipped MatchKing types, they work very well at distance on our soft skinned deer and goats but would be a poor choice for Himalayan Tahr.

I would be keen to get my hands on some of the new Norma Bondstrike in 6.5 for Tahr, I hope it doesnt take too long for them to arrive in New Zealand as projectiles only. I dont much like the marketing though as they are pushing them as extreme long-range bullets, which doesnt really make sense to me.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Imaca and All,
May I respectively suggest that a box of Nosler Partitions may be considered. Yes they are expensive but you won't need many. You could also leave the remaining part box in a semi ostentatious position, say next to your mounted Tahr head as a conversation starter. A retro projectile for a retro NZ hunt.
Regards Grandpamac

----------


## Tentman

I've shot at least 30, maybe 40 tahr with my 6.5x47 and 125gn Nosler partitions (its is an old action, so it runs at a very sedate 2700 fps) and its always worked absolutely fine out to 300M - about as far as I'll shoot.  The thing I've found with partitions is that they can be quite "picky" about barrels they'll shoot in. I have had a series of rifles that they were hopeless in (a 250-3000, a 6.5-06, and a 7x64 - they all shot really well with other projectiles) and I only tried them in the 6.5x47 cause they were "in the cupboard".  They go perfectly OK in the wee Mauser kurz and its a bit fussy about what it likes - so its hard to make that one out!!

----------


## R93

> The Duley's have an excellent hunting ethic, they go out of their way to make a top TV show from their adventures. And they are pretty switched on regarding game management, the whole hunting scene, the resource etc, and convey that well to both hunters and non hunters alike. But there are many of us out here that are not keen on continually portraying long range hunting as the b all and end all. The reality is that only a very small number of us are able to utilise a long range rig ethically, the majority of hunters still keep our shots within a realistic 300-350. And I think its the constant taking of long range shots, hence the encouragement of it, that rubs people up the wrong way.


I am not an avid watcher of the show but agree with the ethics and awesome promotion of NZ hunting.
What has irked me was seeing young kids that couldnt hold or setup the rifle themselves taking semi LR shots on one or more episodes. You could see their heads bobbling round behind the scope etc. Its not so much the LR shooting that bothers me as much as the attitude the kids may take away and apply to their future hunting because of it. There is no way they can yet comprehend the knowledge and work that allowed them to achieve, simply imposing a crosshair on a target and not fucking up the trigger or flinching.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

My uncle shot around 8000 Tahr as a culler for tails. 222, 308, 7x57, 3006. He also guided people at times who had magnum cannons.
The 7 x 57 with 139 Hornadys was far and away the best apparently. Told me that the biggest mistake was to think that the anatomy of a Tahr had the bits in the same places as deer etc and to shoot too far back. Said that he always shot 'just behind the front leg' but on a tahr that is proportionately nearer to the front than most people think in the heat of the moment.
If the 7mil could sack them the 6.5 surely will. The cannons tended to blast right through and the bulls would run 'parently

----------


## doinit

> My uncle shot around 8000 Tahr as a culler for tails. 222, 308, 7x57, 3006. He also guided people at times who had magnum cannons.
> The 7 x 57 with 139 Hornadys was far and away the best apparently. Told me that the biggest mistake was to think that the anatomy of a Tahr had the bits in the same places as deer etc and to shoot too far back. Said that he always shot 'just behind the front leg' but on a tahr that is proportionately nearer to the front than most people think in the heat of the moment.
> If the 7mil could sack them the 6.5 surely will. The cannons tended to blast right through and the bulls would run 'parently


What was your uncles name Moa Hunter?
Yes the treble two was very popular for several reasons,amongst the cullers on the thar.
The .223 accounted for many thousands also,, from the aerial crews back in the day.
I personally would'nt recommend a treble two for a novice hunting thar for the first time or any recreational hunter fi that matter on thar.

----------


## Nick-D

> There is a good shot placement resource here: https://www.africahunting.com/community/shot-placement/
> 
> The entry for Tahr isnt as comprehensive as some of the others but it is well worth looking at nonetheless. https://www.africahunting.com/thread...ng-tahr.49741/_.
> 
> _I am not a Tahr Hunter (yet) and cannot comment on the OPs question about the 6.5x55 being suitable or not. Obviously the bloke that wrote this entry in the shot placement thread would probably say no its not, but I would bet a dollar or two on him being a Magnum shooter and that tends to skew their perspective, thats been my experience. 
> 
> My view as a regular 300-600m 6.5mm deer shooter is that the bullet choice is the key, with the heavier 6.5 bullets having an undeniable benefit of a very high sectional density. So a good premium quality bullet in the 130-150gr range pushed hard at 2750-2900 ft/sec is unlikely to struggle with penetration. I guess Im just reflecting on how I would prepare for my first Tahr hunt if I was determined to use my proven rifle - if it can knock over big heavy reds and 150lb++ pigs at those ranges Id be pretty confident I could knock over a Tahr - as long as I selected a bullet tough enough for the job.
> 
> Several good quality bullet options stand out for me, the main bullet type that I would avoid full stop would be the A-Max / ELD-M, Tipped MatchKing types, they work very well at distance on our soft skinned deer and goats but would be a poor choice for Himalayan Tahr.
> ...


I'd hazard a guess that the eld-m / amaxs have successfully killed many a tahr in this country.

----------


## DLW

> I'd hazard a guess that the eld-m / amaxs have successfully killed many a tahr in this country.


+1 amaxs work great, well the 162 and 208 work great

----------


## Moa Hunter

> What was your uncles name Moa Hunter?
> Yes the treble two was very popular for several reasons,amongst the cullers on the thar.
> The .223 accounted for many thousands also,, from the aerial crews back in the day.
> I personally would'nt recommend a treble two for a novice hunting thar for the first time or any recreational hunter fi that matter on thar.


PM on name. Re the trebly, uncle told me what they did was pretty disgusting by todays standards. Sneak up to a mob of Nannys and kids, shoot the lead matriarchal nannys fair in the guts, they would hunch up and not run and lead the mob away. Then with a couple of extended mags, methodically shoot the lot and retrieve the tails. 
What he did tell me about shooting bulls with the 222 was that they used Norma 50 or 55 gr pills ( someone will know) which were hard and would penetrate. Shoot quickly every bull in the mob just behind the front leg. Don't show yourself and DONT shoot any bull twice. The bulls would walk around then start swaying an falling over, one after the other. If a bull was shot again because it hadn't gone down it would run off over a bluff and the whole lot might follow.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> What was your uncles name Moa Hunter?
> Yes the treble two was very popular for several reasons,amongst the cullers on the thar.
> The .223 accounted for many thousands also,, from the aerial crews back in the day.
> I personally would'nt recommend a treble two for a novice hunting thar for the first time or any recreational hunter fi that matter on thar.


PM on name. Re the trebly, uncle told me what they did was pretty disgusting by todays standards. Sneak up to a mob of Nannys and kids, shoot the lead matriarchal nannys fair in the guts, they would hunch up and not run and lead the mob away. Then with a couple of extended mags, methodically shoot the lot and retrieve the tails. 
What he did tell me about shooting bulls with the 222 was that they used Norma 50 or 55 gr pills ( someone will know) which were hard and would penetrate. Shoot quickly every bull in the mob just behind the front leg. Don't show yourself and DONT shoot any bull twice. The bulls would walk around then start swaying an falling over, one after the other. If a bull was shot again because it hadn't gone down it would run off over a bluff and the whole lot might follow.

----------


## doinit

> PM on name. Re the trebly, uncle told me what they did was pretty disgusting by todays standards. Sneak up to a mob of Nannys and kids, shoot the lead matriarchal nannys fair in the guts, they would hunch up and not run and lead the mob away. Then with a couple of extended mags, methodically shoot the lot and retrieve the tails. 
> What he did tell me about shooting bulls with the 222 was that they used Norma 50 or 55 gr pills ( someone will know) which were hard and would penetrate. Shoot quickly every bull in the mob just behind the front leg. Don't show yourself and DONT shoot any bull twice. The bulls would walk around then start swaying an falling over, one after the other. If a bull was shot again because it hadn't gone down it would run off over a bluff and the whole lot might follow.


Yes that was the norm for some cullers but not everyone involved. Taking the lead nannie out was the proven method for sure.
In a big strung out mob,,(indian file) one always worked through the mob starting from the rear. The type of projectiles in the triple two that bored into the big Bulls were called a Hammer Head ,,it took a follow up shot on many occasions all the same.
Thanks Moa Hunter.

----------


## Tentman

> +1 amaxs work great, well the 162 and 208 work great


They didn't all work, while the above ones were fine, I only used the 243 105's for a couple of hunts, I found them to be be a very poor choice for Tahr

----------


## gimp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPTOH60-0oQ


mid-cased 6.5s work

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> mid-cased 6.5s work

----------

